# Splash/mud guards



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

Do any of you have splash/mud guards on your GTO? If so, can you post a picture? Does anyone know of any pics of GTO's with them installed? Thanks!!

:cheers


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I saw someone on here with the molded ones! I sent him an PM this morning, but nothing yet! I think his name was " cpr " If I'm not mistaken. They are cool and do a nice job too!


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

> I saw someone on here with the molded ones! I sent him an PM this morning, but nothing yet! I think his name was " cpr " If I'm not mistaken. They are cool and do a nice job too!


Thanks man...keep me posted if you find something out. I'm just a little irritated by the road rash on my rocker panels and VHT on the rear bumper.
:cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Not a fan of these only because of the looks.

I placed a clear bra on the rear fenders. Looks clean and protects. Any road grime easily wipes off. Just a thought. :lol:


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

RicanGoat said:


> Thanks man...keep me posted if you find something out. I'm just a little irritated by the road rash on my rocker panels and VHT on the rear bumper.
> :cool


 I hear ya! Fortunately mine is not my daily driver, so it kinda gets babied somewhat and not driven a whole lot, but still doesn't hurt to protect ur baby


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A big contributing factor to the road rash is the poor paint quality of these cars. Water based paint to be exact. These cars are highly susceptible to chips. No place on the car is more evident that the front bumper, fascia, and hood. They are unsightly and costly to repair. Only solution is to bra it. IMO one of the most logical mods is the clear bra. Expensive initially but in the long run, no chips no rework, no repaint.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

here >>> JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes and they fit fantastic and really look great and do the job!! They are a Must for the daily Driver!!


----------

